# Rods, CAD or both?



## Beau (18 Apr 2016)

Just wondering what others use to work from. I find myself roughly drawing on Sketchup but when it comes to the nitty gritty like a full size drawing to work from. Never brave enough to make straight from a Sketchup drawing but that may be down to my lack of skills with it.


----------



## Brentingby (18 Apr 2016)

I work straight from the SketchUp model but once I get the project under way, I also work from what I have built to ensure against errors creeping in. If the SketchUp model is made accurately and precisely, there's no reason it can't be used. It is a computer program and GIGO applies.


----------



## Adam9453 (18 Apr 2016)

I tend to use sketch up to test design theories out or generate visuals for others to see.
However I use good old fashioned hand drawn sketches and cutting lists from my pad during production. I have to admit to also using the calculator on my phone when i'm tired of working things out in my head lol
I often adapt designs to solve problems during production so Its a fluid process in my workshop :shock:


----------



## Zeddedhed (18 Apr 2016)

Staircase - manually set out (rod stylee)
Windows/doors etc are always set from a rod
Furniture - sometimes a rod, sometimes from SU, sometimes MIUAIGA (Make It Up As I Go Along), sometimes a combo of all three. It all depends on the project, the budget, the lunar phase, etc etc.


----------

